# Ft Wilderness Disney World



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

We are heading to Fort Wilderness Campground for a full week. We should be arriving Disney World Saturday 11/11 early afternoon. While we have been to the park before, this is the first time camping at Fort Wilderness. We have a 5 day park pass, giving us 2 days to enjoy the campground amenities.

*We are looking for any advice/recommendations/suggestions the Outbacker Nation has to offer.*

I have been unable to find much information as to how we get "assigned" or "select" a site. If we get to "pick and choose", which loops (sites) should we shoot for and which should we steer away from? Of the campground amenities, are there any that we should make sure we schedule time for, or are they the "if you have time for" kind of stuff? Can you see the fireworks from the campground?

I no longer have internet access at work, and with the four boys, my on-line time at home is pretty limited. I usually get a chance late evening. So I'll be checking back in nightly.

Thanks in advance for all the wonderfull advice that is sure to come!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The sites are assigned when you check in.
they will try to accomadate requests when you check in.
IMHO, there are no bad sites.
You can see the fireworks from the beach/Marina really well.
there is a water pagent/parade you can see from the beach too. about 9:30 every night.

Alot of fun stuff in the CG, but it's all a if you have time thing if you ask me.
The evening hayrides in the CG are nice and remember the pool is open 24 hours.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

This book is extremely helpful in navigating all of the parks.

Have a Great Time!!
Tami


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm with katrina. There are no bad sites. If you want a golf cart to drive around the park, you should call ahead now to rsvp one. They go quick. Once you get in the park you can take a bus, or boat to just about anywhere in the park system. The pool is great. You Will have a great time.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We are heading to Fort Wilderness Campground for a full week. We should be arriving Disney World Saturday 11/11 early afternoon.


Hey, don't forget to swing through Abilene and pick us up!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6949

This old discussion can also help.









John


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

We were just there Labor Day weekend and had a blast. It was our first time there. Even though it rained off and on, still a great weekend. If you have time for the Sing Along campfire (with Chip & Dale), my 9 and 11 year old enjoyed it...The sites are high quality, and since it's Disney, they thought of everything. Bath house was excellent...If you can afford it, rent a golf cart..The pool is great too. One day we spent just riding the Disney tram to visit the resorts!

Have fun!


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

Have a great time. We are talking about making the same trip in the Spring. When you get back we would love to hear how your trip goes, especially where you stop on the way down. We have 3 kids 4 years and under so we are limited in the number of miles we can go in a day before there is a meltdown in the back seat java script:emoticon('







',%20'smid_24').


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

RV Pilot said:


> One day we spent just riding the Disney tram to visit the resorts!
> 
> Have fun!


I have done that as well. It was GREAT and FREE.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Try this website:

Disney Campers

There is some good information here.

Dan


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

I knew I could count of the Outback Nation! Great advice and great links!

>> all good sites (but upgrade to premium if we can swing it ); rent the golf cart; enjoy the pool -- Got it.










mswalt -- We'd love the company and a chance for a mini-rally, but Abilene is just a wee bit out of our way.









TLC+3 -- We're traveling with a 9, 7, 3 and 1 year old -- all rambunctious boys! We plan on making two stops on the way down from Maryland; once somewhere in middle South Carolina (no plans yet) and then again in Brunswick GA with family friends.

I'll be sure to post a trip report.

Thanks again!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We camped in the 300 loop in Jan/Feb this year. Had a blast. Marina ride to the parks is great and we really enjoyed the fireworks view from the campground.

Chip and Dale campfire was a real hit with the kids.

Have fun.
Wayne


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

A premium site is not really need if you get the golf cart.
The premium sites are closer to the marina, but a golf cart negates that.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

We have stayed there for a week for the past three years. We like being close to the marina, and the extra for the premium sites is less than the cost of renting a cart. But as said there is not a bad loop in the park.


----------

